# Whey alternative



## Kafka82 (Feb 26, 2015)

Not sure about this but it seens I'm getting frequent running nose and irritation in my nostrils. Was reading it can be caused by allergies to whey... I gonna try to change brand and go back to my favourite Optimum Nutrition and see if it makes a difference 

What other protein source would you recommend to whey? Is it hemp protein any good or bullshit?


----------



## Sully (Feb 26, 2015)

ON is still whey, so if you have a whey allergy(doubtful) that won't make any difference. You can try egg white protein, beef protein, pea protein, soy protein, or any of the plant based proteins. Many of the plant based proteins come as a mix of various types of plant proteins. Rice is prolly the best tasting and best mixing of the plant proteins. It's just expensive. 

MHP makes a Paleo Protein that is a blend of beef and egg white protein. It tastes like shit and doesn't mix worth a damn. Egg white protein alone is pretty good stuff, it's just getting pricey. You could always just start drinking the liquid egg whites from the carton. Cheaper and you can flavor it the way you want.


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 26, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> ON is still whey, so if you have a whey allergy(doubtful) that won't make any difference. You can try egg white protein, beef protein, pea protein, soy protein, or any of the plant based proteins. Many of the plant based proteins come as a mix of various types of plant proteins. Rice is prolly the best tasting and best mixing of the plant proteins. It's just expensive.
> 
> MHP makes a Paleo Protein that is a blend of beef and egg white protein. It tastes like shit and doesn't mix worth a damn. Egg white protein alone is pretty good stuff, it's just getting pricey. You could always just start drinking the liquid egg whites from the carton. Cheaper and you can flavor it the way you want.




Yeah I know ON is still whey but sometimes different brands process it differently just to see if it makes difference. Might not be whey at all the problem.
Like the whites egg idea... Might start using as a variation to my whey shakes!!!


----------



## MikeRoss (Feb 26, 2015)

Beef protein Isolate is a nice alternative


----------

